# fish in the canals south of willard?



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

I am wondering if their are any fish in the canals south of Willard?

Thanks


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Carp for sure, maybe a few cats. I see folks fishing by the dog training area all the time.
It really gripes me when I swim my dogs and they get all tangled up in left-behind fishing line :x


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Years and years ago I used to catch bullhead catfish above the baffles near the skeet range East of the Willard Bay inlet. I think they have posted it no tresspassing though.


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, there are big carp and bullhead catfish :mrgreen:


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks For that info. If I try carp fishing what bait should i use?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

rifleman said:


> Thanks For that info. If I try carp fishing what bait should i use?


pse bow, ams real, and muzzy arrow!!


----------

